# Why Do You Vape?



## rampokker

I know it might sound like a weird question on a forum dedicated to vaping but I was just wondering about this and thought why not ask the question. Sorry if there is another one of these polls already, I did a search but could not find any.
When I started vaping a little more than a month ago my reason for doing it was to quit smoking, and I told myself I would smoke electronic cigarettes and once Im of the normal cigs I will start vaping lower nicotine content e juice until I smoke 0 % and then I might just as well stop with the electronic cigarettes. Ha ha, man was I mistaken, if I look at the amount of juices and hardware I bought over the last month I am clearly not intending to stop doing this any time soon, I’ve got a MVP 2, Mini Protank 3, Aerotank, 2 x Iclear 16D’s, about 20 ml of VM4 juice, 3 bottles of juice from vapeking (the vanilla bbm is to die for) about 200ml of PG/VG base with some flavours and a whole array of flavoured juices, I’m not trying to brag about my collection, I’m sure I have a starter collection compared to some of the pro’s out there, I’m just trying to prove my point that if I told myself I will stop vaping once I’ve used all this up I still have at least 2 months’ supply left (btw I am waiting for more hardware that I ordered from fasttech)
Please don’t misunderstand me, this is not an attack on vaping and I’m not trying to convince anyone to stop vaping I was just interested in how many of you guys and gals was under the impression they would only do it for a while to break the smoking habit or whatever. And lets not make it a debate about it being better for you than smoking cigarettes or whatever. I think we will only know in a couple of years’ time if vaping was actually a good idea or not, but for now I feel better and smell better and I don’t have to go stand outside in the cold to get my fix.
Sorry for the long post

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

we were all in that same position @rampokker - start vaping to stop smoking

now that we stopped smoking and realized awesome vaping is, why would we want to stop doing it ? 

and at the rate mods and juices are developing, im glad i not a smoker any more- otherwise id be missing out on all the fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

Cause i can

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

It turned into more of a hobbie and because most of us are ex smokers we got all our taste and smell back. So now that we can actually taste something we want more of it.

I am 3months off the stinkies. And I can go a day without vaping. But its like sweeties without the fat included. If you want something sweet you vape vanilla, if you want something fruity you can vape most of the fruits out there.

Had a drag of a stinkie this morning and wanted to puke

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I vape becouse I dont want to smoke, and I love vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mklops

I love smoking, I did when I was still on stinkies and I still do today while vaping.

I started out vaping because I hated the way my chest was feeling from normal cigarettes and wanted an alternative (other than hubbly) that would allow me to keep on with this habit without killing myself.

Tried vaping for the first time on an evod, liked the feel (as we all know it's close and if not more satisfiying than a stinky) and taste (Obvious plus there).
And presto, an instant vaper was born


----------



## Andre

I started vaping cause I thought I might as well give it a try as I have tried everything else to no effect. And to my utmost surprise it not only got me off the stinkies, but it was as easy as pie. Have halved my nic strength since I started and shall go down more.
Still vape for I think I shall go back to stinkies if I cannot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Nice thread

I started vaping to see if I could cut down my 20-25 a day smoking habit
Within 9 days I had stopped stinkies altogether - and as @Andre mentioned above, it was not difficult - it just happened.
So mission accomplished. Over accomplished actually  I really didnt think I would stop stinkies. I thought it would take months and lots of effort.

I didn't have a mission beyond that, so now I am vaping and enjoying it.

Will set another mission at some point... perhaps to drop nic content

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rampokker

A friend and I was discussing this late one night, you know how those nights go, the whole vaping, smoking, quitting smoking thing. And the conclusion we came up with was that vaping is the evolution of the nicotine addiction. Cigarettes tastes bad, smell bad, are expensive, you can’t do it in public, you feel guilty and whatever else, we’ve all tried quitting so most of us has a list as long as your arm about why it’s a bad idea. With vaping on the other hand Darren  there is none of that, except for maybe not knowing the long term effects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

I started smoking when i was 18, my old man and older brother are also heavy smokers so it was kinda 'natural' for me to become a heavy smoker too. when i was 25 i was smoking 2 packs a day till the age of the 32yrs. I always wanted to stop due to the cash being spent on killing myself slowly but knew i enjoyed smoking so much and couldn't build the will power to stop or slow down (it was just too convenient for me).
Then a friend, scratch that, an awesome being, let me in on how he stopped smoking using a vape pen. its been almost 3weeks and havent touched a stinky since  I am done with smoking! i still have 3 sealed packs of luckies that sit above my work area, its time they too get sold for some ejuice hahahahaha

(ps - and all this 'Winning' on a Ego-CE4 starter kit and fake ass Liqua juices! Now imagine i get my hands on a proper setup muhahahaha) 

Stay awesome peeps

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RATZ

I vape because I have no willpower....


Seriously though. I had been looking into it for a while because of the whole harm reduction / cost benefit thing. I wanted to quit analogues not the nicotine. I like nicotine.

What sold me was sitting at a local pub chatting with a 68 year old man who was vaping. After a 50 year, up to 30 a day habit, he had switched completely in a matter of two weeks. He was totally stoked that after ten days, he had feeling in his legs again and a month after that he could climb the stairs in his garden without being out of breath.
In my personal experience after two months, my morning cough disappeared. I most definitely have a sense of smell again and I can paddle to back-line without being as winded as before. It will be interesting to see my lung function results when I go for my diving medical in November.

The cost benefit has been a lie so far but I am working on that 

My end game is zero nic. however I have just switched from 18mg to 12mg and get edgy at times. So it may be a long road. I'm in no hurry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris

I started vaping because my doctor refused to prescribe me chronic asthma meds until I stopped smoking, now i dont need them.
also because of a promise I made to my gran, who after years of begging me to stop, died struggling for air on a respirator.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## AlienLady

I was sitting in a never-ending finance meeting, dying for a smoke....when suddenly the MD pulled something out of his pocket, took a nice long puff and casually slipped it back into his pocket...I was mesmerized!... that evening I google'd this whole mysterious "electronic sigarette" issue and wha-la ! I was totally in awe! 2 Days later I purchased my first Twisp and was also convinced that this will be the way to quit smoking (once again...) But alas, I am totally hooked ! I have spent close to R2k on more equipment, juices etc etc in the last 2 months...waiting for my Vision Spinner to be delivered tomorrow  I was stunned when I discovered how many vapers there are out there....and I have converted quite a few smokers at work !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I vape because it tastes so dddddaaaammmmn good!!! Didn't do it to quit stinkies but it has converted me. I want to also thank this forum for taking my vaping to the next level.

Oh and breaking my bank balance stukkend!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Thank god for credit


----------



## Necris

The Inhaler said:


> I want to also thank this forum for taking my vaping to the next level.


Truer words have never been spoken,this forum is 50% the reason i stopped smoking,ecigs helped,but the support and general amazing spirit of the forum carried me through,not to mention the extra tapatalk entry keeping my fingers busy when i would have normally been smoking

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest

I Vape, therefore I am.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ashTZA

This might sound like a silly reason, and probably not as nobel as "my health" or "to quit":
but I had air-cons installed;
Which presented an issue that I quickly got tired of having to choose between keeping in the warmth or opening windows to let smoke out
(and turning the AC off to spare stinking up the filters)
... or the even more absurd: going outside every 20min for a smoke.

Now my house smells like candy, which I can live with. And dimming the down lights make awesome beams through the clouds that gives it a great club atmosphere.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## hands

i just wanted to give it a try and haven't smoked since

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

Like most i am vaping to try stop smoking, its a health thing. I hate a congested chest and all that phlem. SIES!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BansheeZA

It was time to replace my hubbly for a fresh one and the tobacco I used to smoke became more and more difficult to get. Could not find more flavours I could smoke so I decided to smoke what I have left and stop all together. Then @ZortEd started vaping and it all went downhill from there  

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

I vape because I like a flavour... Weird I know. I thought vape is doff before I got into it. Now it's a addiction. Better mod better juice better coil build. 
Added bonus is stinkies taste terrible now so vape on vape on 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I will revisit this one

I vape primarily to stay off stinkies
But now I am enjoying the juice journey so flavours are making it fun
And the whole thing combined with this forum is an amazing experience

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle

I started by lying to my wife saying it will take me off the stinkies completely. Little did I know it wasn't a lie. Within two days I gave all my remaining stinkies away and haven't touched one ever since. 
Flavours are awesome, clouds are awesome and ecigssa is freaken awesome... so VAPE ON!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

I was lucky enough to have a good friend over for coffee who gave me a "drag" on his "eGo". And the next day together with my older son, went in search of one. The intention in my mind was not to stop smoking, but rather just to cut down from the 40+ a day habit.

To my amazement, the following day was the last time I had a smoke. And that was six months ago now.

I never hated smoking, in fact I loved it, so much so that I never even tried to quit. Okay, there was that one time. But that was the worst 2hours of my life.

Vaping has afforded me the pleasures of smoking, without all the obvious harms. And made for a much happier wife and kids. Not to mention myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I love vapeking because it feels so good and when I see some one vape I always smile. A bit difficult to explain feels like u part of a big family even at the last vape meet every one was so chilled and friendly no matter what walk of life u from

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GadgetFreak

I had to go for a triple bypass heart op. The doc said stop smoking immediately. I have been a heavy smoker +-40 per day p/stuy red packs.
Got me one of the very early Twisps in a cool aluminium with prefilled cartos. This was so tasty and with the pressure on to stop analogs I gave up immediately. Some two years later I started on analogs again. I think I got pretty much "gatvol" with the flavours and inconsistent vaping (era 510, cotton wool I think and 510 atties).
So here I am two years later and I see VV/VW, Mechs, Mods and a new world opened up for me. I started vaping again in June 2014 and I am going as strong as a dragon!!! I have RBA's RDA's VV/WW and I am enjoying them. I just need to find the best juices on the market and my my tongue should be longer than a dragons tongue

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

I am now 17, I started smoking when I was 14, because i wanted to be "that cool kid" and after 2-3 years i thought i want to get rid of cigies, cause it is to strong in the morning and very expensive for me as i smoked every month about R700, i dropped out of high school and went into college to study to be a chef as it is my dream to be a chef and then i started smoking about R1000 per month, started drinking like a alcoholic, smoking alot of weed daily ect. And then i just stopped with all that crap, got my shit together and started to focus on my studies and grow up fast. I have to say that i have only quit smoking for good on 1st of September 2014 and I can say that i don't miss it at all, since now that i vape. I don't cough in the morning anymore and the vape is really smooth. In my family i convinced my mom, dad and grandmother to start vaping and they all have a Twisp now. So yeah that is my story and my reason to why i vape. Hope you guys like it.♦

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac

Started to stop smoking, then turned into a hobby and now it's ruining me financially

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

GadgetFreak said:


> I had to go for a triple bypass heart op. The doc said stop smoking immediately. I have been a heavy smoker +-40 per day p/stuy red packs.
> Got me one of the very early Twisps in a cool aluminium with prefilled cartos. This was so tasty and with the pressure on to stop analogs I gave up immediately. Some two years later I started on analogs again. I think I got pretty much "gatvol" with the flavours and inconsistent vaping (era 510, cotton wool I think and 510 atties).
> So here I am two years later and I see VV/VW, Mechs, Mods and a new world opened up for me. I started vaping again in June 2014 and I am going as strong as a dragon!!! I have RBA's RDA's VV/WW and I am enjoying them. I just need to find the best juices on the market and my my tongue should be longer than a dragons tongue


 
Congrats on "re-discovering" vaping @GadgetFreak 
Awesome
The juice scene is picking up indeed. Increased choice now and some really great juices starting to become available.


----------



## Silver

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> I am now 17, I started smoking when I was 14, because i wanted to be "that cool kid" and after 2-3 years i thought i want to get rid of cigies, cause it is to strong in the morning and very expensive for me as i smoked every month about R700, i dropped out of high school and went into college to study to be a chef as it is my dream to be a chef and then i started smoking about R1000 per month, started drinking like a alcoholic, smoking alot of weed daily ect. And then i just stopped with all that crap, got my shit together and started to focus on my studies and grow up fast. I have to say that i have only quit smoking for good on 1st of September 2014 and I can say that i don't miss it at all, since now that i vape. I don't cough in the morning anymore and the vape is really smooth. In my family i convinced my mom, dad and grandmother to start vaping and they all have a Twisp now. So yeah that is my story and my reason to why i vape. Hope you guys like it.♦


 
Congrats @Mattj4l/Vapor on getting your "shit together". 
All the best with your studies and may you achieve lots in years to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mklops said:


> I love smoking, I did when I was still on stinkies and I still do today while vaping



I actually grew to despise smoking. I definitely enjoyed it for say the first decade or so. But I wasn't enjoying a cigarette for the longest time.

The great thing about vaping, is if you not enjoying it, you need an upgrade or different juice


----------



## SmokelessFire

I'm probably going to be the exception that proves the rule:

I was a "social smoker" at worst and a non smoker at best.

Recently (about the beginning of 2014) I started looking into pipe and cigar smoking. Particularly pipe smoking.

This appealed to me on various levels, especially the "tradition" factor and the routine of preparing the pipe, rolling the tobacco, lighting, stamping etc.

It also felt, to me at least, that I was connecting with a bye gone era - with the great men of the past.

So clearly I wanted to do it as a hobby, not to get a fix. (In my mind: sitting at the end of a long, successful day, ready a book, drinking your favourite whisky or brandy, having a pipe/cigar)

But of course, the health concerns...concerned me.

Then I stumbled upon vaping.

About 6 months ago. 

And I have also found the routine of preparing the atomiser, steeping the juice, preparing the mod (if applicable) and so forth.

So I can have all the routine of pipe smoking without all the nasties.

...and I can still enjoy my favourite vape with my Chivas/Johnny etc.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD

Started vaping to get off stinkies with a plan of eventually getting of nicotine slowly. Now Im in love with vaping and will probably be vaping till the day i die 

and strangely enough, I prefer the taste of ejuice with nicotine over the non nicotine juices, so I'll probably be using nicotine for so time to come

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Guunie

I bought an iTaste CLK 1280 and Nautilus mini to get my other half off the stinkies (I never had a problem when it came to smoking, could stop whenever I wanted too)...then I tried it and fell in love!!

You can call it love at first Vape 

I loved hubbly as a teenager and when i found out how bad it was for your health i stopped.

So this was just an awesome way to get the best of both worlds and it became my hobby and secret life 

I will be a Vapor for life!


----------



## zadiac

I started to get off stinkies.
Then it turned into a hobby and started to cost me way more than stinkies.
I'm kind of settling down now with it and it's getting cheaper.
My nic level is way down as well and will eventually be 0.
Then I'll stop vaping. Goal reached.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I vape so I can hang around waiting for Vape Mail! Vape Mail rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

I Like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I vape because I can 

Seriously; wife quit smoking round 16 years ago and then the nagging started. Beginning of last year I made a decision to try. Beyond my wildest expectations I'm still vaping. Started with 36mg nic, currenty down to below 10mg as I dilute all my 12mg ejuice due to improved taste buds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

I started this to stop rolling my cigarettes -> then it continued to keep producing clouds  Because my vape can create more than any drags off a hubbly -the sold smoke machine device. This interest became a hobby too, and within a month I was using the kangertech subohm with a 30w device - vaping between 8/12 watts - The building of coils to always produce something that is going to be constantly used is also very fulfilling to me ... The intricacy of wicking the coils too became an obsession. Vaping is a wholesome activity. It fills your lungs, it keeps you out of trouble. Makes you the center of cloud production. it's a miracle to me. That's why I vape. Oh and it rhymes with Cape  TOWN D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I vape so I am able to breathe. My previous stretch was for 7months, then my life got turned upside down and I went back to stinkies. In the 9 months that I was smoking I was back on 2 packs a day, chest closing up and using an asthma inhaler every night to open my chest up so I could sleep, sometimes even sitting up to sleep and not cough myself awake every night. I had sold/given away all my vaping stuff in that time... So to start up again was going to be a costly affair and then one day it just hit me again, one of my friends kept bringing his ecig over to the house and I kept trying it out, coughing my lungs out each time, but it just felt right, so I decided to treat myself for my birthday again (just like with the Reo haha) and went in search of the perfect setup that could help me through the starting phase and then be enough of a kick for me when I was back into it properly again. I got into contact with Kieran at Vape Cartel and he suggested my Subox. I haven't looked back again. My chest has opened up again, my taste has returned and I am happily drifting away on a vape cloud, it's almost been 5 months now and I could kick my butt for falling off the wagon, I could have been on nearing in on my 2 years smoke free... but I guess the important thing is that I started all over again and didn't just continue smoking...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MikeVape

I Vape because for me it is an easier alternative to hubbly, cheaper no. 

For 1 30ml flavour I can get a carton of hubbly flavours. 

I do however have a Yehia El khawanky hubbly which the airflow is the same as a fishbone. 

I switch between both. 
Maybe one day I will only Vape....


----------



## BeardedVaper93

I actually started Vaping to quit hubbly. I had a bad habit and thanks to vaping, it's a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> I vape so I am able to breathe. My previous stretch was for 7months, then my life got turned upside down and I went back to stinkies. In the 9 months that I was smoking I was back on 2 packs a day, chest closing up and using an asthma inhaler every night to open my chest up so I could sleep, sometimes even sitting up to sleep and not cough myself awake every night. I had sold/given away all my vaping stuff in that time... So to start up again was going to be a costly affair and then one day it just hit me again, one of my friends kept bringing his ecig over to the house and I kept trying it out, coughing my lungs out each time, but it just felt right, so I decided to treat myself for my birthday again (just like with the Reo haha) and went in search of the perfect setup that could help me through the starting phase and then be enough of a kick for me when I was back into it properly again. I got into contact with Kieran at Vape Cartel and he suggested my Subox. I haven't looked back again. My chest has opened up again, my taste has returned and I am happily drifting away on a vape cloud, it's almost been 5 months now and I could kick my butt for falling off the wagon, I could have been on nearing in on my 2 years smoke free... but I guess the important thing is that I started all over again and didn't just continue smoking...




Well done for getting back on the vape train @Metal Liz 
Wishing you all the best from here on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

I started to stay out of hospital.
The last 2years I have been in hospital 20times.
I was admitted about 7times due to stomach ulcers because of pain tablets and smoking which aggravated alot. The pain tablets I used for chronic headaches which turned out to be Idiopathic intercranial hypertension, had a shunt put in and headaches was almost completely gone. But I just couldn't put those smokes down.
So I am happy to say that since I started vaping I have not been admitted to hospital once....for something related to smoking atleast lol

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Lehan

I started off with a Twisp a few months back, was a impulsive purchase. Thought ill give it a try. A week later i realized i'm off the stinkies and prefer my Twisp above analogs.

From there it went all down hill, more juices, more gear... The whole tech thing grabbed a hold of me

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Khan83

Decided to make the switch when I found my monthly cig bill hitting the 2k mark

Started on the Twisp & immediately felt the health benefits from easing up on smokes.

Best part , I was saving butt load of cash...........then I stumbled onto this bloody place & the savings went out the door

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## dwayne19420

I tried to stop the stinkies when my baby boy was born... didn't quite get it right until I was given the vaping alternative and well never looked back
Clean home no ashtrays and stink free and I can stealth vape inside and not worry about intoxicating my family with deadly smoke n chemicals been expensive but hey any hobby is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

